

Show HN: DeLorean a Functional Reactive Kit for Swift - bontoJR
https://github.com/bontoJR/DeLorean/

======
easytiger
DeLorean is a registered trademark as well as thee being 81 other projects on
github with the same name.

~~~
mathgeek
If the primary name doesn't bite back, the modules named Mr. Fusion and Flux
Capacitor likely will. ;)

